# Nero+fehlerhafte Kommandosequenz



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2004)

Hi,
hab ein Problem mit dem Brennprogramm Nero. Wenn ich versuche 700 MB Rohlinge zu überbrennen (VCD-nicht Standart) kommt nach 4% die Meldung „fehlerhafte Kommandosequenz“ und ich kann den Rohlin wegschmeißen.
Hab einen Plexwriter 12/10/32A, hab bisher auch diese Rohlinge überbrennen gekonnt.

Hoffe das ich im richtigen Forum gepostet habe und das mir jemand eine erklärung abliefern kann, das ganze wird almählich unwirtschaftlich.

Viele Grüße


----------

